# Holiday Card Swap



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 11, 2011)

Who doesn't love getting cards in the mail? Especially cute holiday cards that have a high chance of featuring bunnies? I have received permission from Pipp to organize a Holiday Card Swap! Many other forums have Holiday Card Swaps and I thought it would be a fun, easy way to spread holiday cheer amongst the bunny loving people of this forum. Here's what you need to do if you want to participate:

1) PM me your name and address by *Tuesday, November 22*. Please make sure there aren't any typos in your address so your cards don't end up in Antarctica.

2) Buy or make holiday cards to send out. They can be Christmas themed, Hanukkah themed, or just general holiday themed. Just keep in mind that not everyone on the forum celebrates holidays the same as you and please don't be offended if you receive a card that doesn't mesh with your religious views.

3) Mail out the cards! We have forum members from all over the world so please be prepared to mail cards to foreign countries. This shouldn't be very expensive at all. You just need to take the card(s) down to the post office and they'll tell you how much postage you need.

Now for a few rules:

1) Please send cards to everyone on the list. Don't pick and choose because that could lead to people feeling left out and that is the opposite of what we want.

2) Please try to send your cards out by *Wednesday, December 7* to be sure everyone receives their cards before Christmas. We all know the mail service slows down around the holidays and mail to foreign countries usually takes longer.

3) You will end up with the addresses of forum members. Do not use these addresses to mail anything else without permission or harass them or anything. Similarly, if you do choose to participate in the Holiday Card Swap, please keep in mind that you're sharing your address with people who are essentially strangers. Do not sign up if you aren't comfortable with this.

I will send out the addresses on *Wednesday, November 23*, the day after the last day to sign up. If we get a lot of participants (say, over 15) I will split the list into more than one group so that we aren't all stuck mailing out 40 cards. All the participants in each group will be responsible for mailing cards to everyone in their own group. If anyone wants to send cards to every single person though just let me know and I'll send you all the addresses! Just be aware that you won't receive cards from every single person if you do this, only the people in the group you were assigned to.

Feel free to PM me with any questions or post here in the thread! And have fun :big wink:


----------



## SunnyCait (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm totally in!!!


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 12, 2011)

You get international postage rates at usps.com. It's $.98 to Europe. I have too many other things to do for this, but how about an Easter card exchange as well? Or valentines, with the cards coming from the rabbits, not the humans?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 12, 2011)

LakeCondo, let's just get this one out of the way first  Good ideas though.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 14, 2011)

So far we have 4 participants  9 more days to sign up!


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm in! Just fear if I give you my address you'll come bun-nap Layla  Juust kidding


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 16, 2011)

That's it? 4.

In think it's such a great idea. I love sending and recieving Xmas cards.

Come on people sign up, Christmas only comes once a year.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Susan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 16, 2011)

Now we have 5  There's still a week left, I'm sure some more people will sign up. And if we do it again next year probably even more. If the group stays little bitty I'm thinking of including something other than just a card, wonder what I could include? It will be fun either way!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 17, 2011)

I would love to send... A little skeptical about receiving since I rent and we already receive tons of mail for previous tenants/home owners...

Will think on this more


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 17, 2011)

I receive a ton of mail from prior tenants too, but hey.. received mail you don't have to pay for.. and I do have some cute cards alllll ready


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 17, 2011)

Aghhhh, pullin' at my heart strings here...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 17, 2011)

Marisa, we get a lot of mail from previous tenants too! Not usually "good" mail either, usually things from collection agencies and stuff We've lived in this apartment for over 4 years now so really it's silly that we're still getting previous tenants' mail. The weirdest thing we got was a letter addressed to my husband from some dude saying he was going to take possession of our car if we didn't move it off his property. We don't have another car and didn't know who this person was (and they lived about 50 miles away) so it's really odd that he glommed onto Paul's name and our address. He had some explanation for how he figured out who the car belonged to but neither of us remembers what it was.

Oh and to stay on topic, I'm going to order custom made cards from Shutterfly  We were going to send them out to everyone but it was going to cost more than we wanted to spend. I bought cards on sale at Joann's for everyone else and the bun forum members will be getting cute Rory-Phoebe Mae-Ned-Kerensa-Maximus-Macie cards :big wink:


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 18, 2011)

Yay we're special!  I just have cute pre-made ones..


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 20, 2011)

Just bumping  Not counting today, there are 3 more days to sign up and we have 5 participants!


----------



## SunnyCait (Nov 21, 2011)

Come on guys!! It's super fun and everyone loves cards!!

I'm debating since there's so few people participating doing dorky themed picture cards... The bunnies will hate it but you guys will love it LOL!


----------



## Ape337 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm in!! :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay, we have 8 people so far! Tomorrow is the last day to sign up  You have until midnight. I live in Alaska so midnight here is pretty late for everyone else  On Wednesday I will send out the addresses.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 22, 2011)

Okay, last day, guys


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 22, 2011)

COME ON LADIES & GENTS SIGNUP.

IT WILL BE FUN GETTING XMAS CARDS.

SUSAN & BUNNIES:toast::weee::rofl::laughsmiley:inkbouce:

inkelepht:arty0002::thankyou::bunnydance::running bunny:brownbunny:rabbithop

:bunnybutt::bambiandthumper:happyrabbit::energizerbunny::apollo::headflick::runningrabbit:

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 22, 2011)

I already caved... I'm excited! Everyone, feel free to send me your bunnies too; it would make the bun-napping that much easier.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 22, 2011)

*FOR MARISA*:what:yeahthat::no::roflmao::bunnydance::whatever:boxingonder::brat::raspberry:urpletongue:craziness:nonono::shame:foreheadsmack::headsmack:dunno

GLAD YOU SIGNED UP.

SUSAN


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 22, 2011)

ok, I'm in!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 23, 2011)

Got a few hours left to sign up and we have 10 participants! Not bad!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 23, 2011)

Alright, I hope everyone who wanted to participate already signed up because I just sent out the address list! Please PM me if you signed up and didn't get the PM with the addresses. 

Here's a list of participants:

SnowyShiloh
Watermelons 
MiniLopHop 
Ape337 
MarisaAndToby 
[email protected] 
LaylaLop 
nermal71 
SunnyCait 
SOOOSKA


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 23, 2011)

Woo! I got my cards ordered! I got mine from Shutterfly so they're photo cards. Hope everyone likes them  If anyone else is interested, they have tons and tons of card designs to pick from. Just be sure to look at the price- I picked an adorable one and spent a bunch of time customizing it only to learn that it was $3 per card! Love you guys but I can't spend that much on Christmas cards. The style I actually ordered was I think 75 cents per card. Not as charming as my first choice but still nice and has the most important thing, pictures of my bun buns


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 23, 2011)

I think I'll be having an arts and crafts day next week... Better make a stop at Michaels and pick up some construction paper


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 24, 2011)

Does anyone on here object to "Merry Christmas"??? Anyone with specific religious... dont celebrate christmas? Just want to know if I can use merry christmas and those who dont I can put something else on them.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 24, 2011)

Watermelons sent me a PM asking about the Shutterfly cards. Here's the link: http://www.shutterfly.com/cards-stationery/christmas-cards

As you can see, there are a ton of card styles to pick from. All you do is make an account, upload pictures, stick them in the card and crop as necessary, customize what the card says (you can also tinker with the font and font color), then order the cards. I paid $11 including shipping for 12 photo cards. The photo cards are just like a photo print/postcard, they don't open up like regular greeting cards. There are cards that open up though too if that's what you want.


----------



## Ape337 (Nov 24, 2011)

I ordered mine from vistaprint. I think I got a discount for being a new member. It was about $20 for 20 flat photo cards with shipping. There are lots of styles to choose from and you don't have to order as many as i did, i'm using them for fam too. And i chose an extra too so they would be cheaper without that ( color back side ). Seems like a good deal 

:biggrin2:

This is a great idea, i had fun putting them together! :hearts:

I saw some for about $0.38 a card too! Depends on what you want.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 30, 2011)

I ordered mine last night from Busy Bunny. They were a little pricy, but the picture looks just like Indiana Bunns, my sweet heart of a lop that died this year. I couldn't resist. I wish he would have had the chance to experience a real Christmas with love.

On the bright side, this will be Gary's first Christmas ever. It will be Houdini and Cindi's first Christmas in their furever homes. We all watched the classic Rudolph last night when it was on TV. They thought the bunnies should have been on screen more.


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 30, 2011)

I forefit on ordering... 
Gotta buy more black ink for the printer however!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 2, 2011)

Watermelons, however you get it done  I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's cards!! Mine still haven't arrived from Shutterfly. I feel kind of guilty because Maximus and Macie aren't pictured on the cards but I didn't have any Christmas-y photos of them and our Christmas stuff is still buried on our storage unit (plan to decorate tomorrow ) Next year I will make cards with just Maximus and Macie though. I know they don't care but I feel a little bad anyway.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm taking my buns to get their photos with Santa at Petsmart this weekend. If it goes well that will be my cards next year


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh, that reminds me! Santa will be at the feed store this weekend. I'd like to take a bunny or two but I'm afraid there will be a lot of dogs. We did take Rory and Kerensa to a bunny meet up at Petco earlier this year and it went fine even though there are dogs around. We both held a bunny and kept a good grip on him/her.

Now, who to subject to a trip to the feed store and a photo with Santa? If I can convince my husband, I think we'll try it with Phoebe Mae  She takes things in stride pretty well and I trust her not to try to leap out of Santa's arms.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 6, 2011)

How goes the carding? Mine might be going out late because they still haven't arrived even though I ordered them a hair over 2 weeks ago! Sheesh! I will get them sent out as soon as they arrive and I can address them and cram them in the mail box.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 6, 2011)

Mine were sent out last week.

No one got them yet?

Susan


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 6, 2011)

I might have. Joshua said I got something from Canada yesterday, but I was so tired I fell asleep before he could give it to me. I will see it tonight


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 6, 2011)

I FINALLY sent mine out yesterday. Had a hard time getting the animals to behave...
Callie has personally "signed" each card for everyone.... Though it took alot of convincing to get her to do so!

Sorry their not personally signed, I hold the pen oddly, so my printing looks like a 10yr old did it 

I actually got Almas card over a week ago, that one was super speedy! but it helps living in the same province. No other cards have arrived yet.


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 6, 2011)

Watermelons wrote:


> I FINALLY sent mine out yesterday. Had a hard time getting the animals to behave...
> Callie has personally "signed" each card for everyone.... Though it took alot of convincing to get her to do so!
> 
> Sorry their not personally signed, I hold the pen oddly, so my printing looks like a 10yr old did it
> ...



Sent mine a few days ago. Mine aren't personally signed either bc you wouldn't be able to read it if I did! :biggrin2:


----------



## LaylaLop (Dec 7, 2011)

I didn't order special cards since I had a lot of cute other cards to send out. Hope you guys like em!


----------



## ahall83 (Dec 7, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Mine were sent out last week.
> 
> No one got them yet?
> 
> Susan


susan i got mine. it is sooo cute. my kids love it too:biggrin2:


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 7, 2011)

I've gotten Susan's and Alma's so far. Both super cute! I loved both. 

Mine are going to be sent out tomorrow, it's been a really hectic couple of weeks for me. Hope everyone's having a happy pre-holidays!


----------



## LaylaLop (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah.. final exams and such make it hard, but I sent out all the US ones today and Canada friends will get theirs sent out Wednesday! The post office had a line out the door the last 2 times I went soooo I decided to wait. They will be sent out on time though! Hopefully they arrive in time


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 7, 2011)

I got my cards from Benjamin and the Beach Bunnies 

Does anyone know of a safe ink for rabbits? I so want to try having at least Becky sign the cards.


----------



## Anaira (Dec 7, 2011)

Food colouring!


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 7, 2011)

I used a stamp pad for callie, and shaved the fur between her toes, with fur the pawprints just didn't look right. 

Got Susans card today!


----------



## LaylaLop (Dec 8, 2011)

I've gotten Susan's and Alma's. Mine are all sent, they should be there in a week


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 8, 2011)

Brandy, in the past I've just had my buns (or birds) chew on the edge of the card to sign it  My dudes didn't sign the cards this time because they're photo cards. And they FINALLY arrived tonight! I have them all addressed and will go to the post office tomorrow. Benjamin's card arrived too, it's so cute 

She PMed me instructions for how to apply the wall decal. This is what she wrote:

Peel back the tiny bit on transfer tape that is tucked around the back of most of the inserts.
Gently lift the transfer tape and decal off the backing paper.
Apply the decal and transfer tape firmly to the surface you want to put it on. Press down firmly and make sure that you press each and every letter firmly in place. You can use a rubber spatula if you do not have a squeegie. Gently remove the transfer tape. If the decal looks like it is loose at any area, re-press it down with your fingers or use a hair dryer on low to help adhere it to the surface, pressing it down with your fingers at the same time. 
Hope that is clear enough.

I hope the wall decal will stay good for a couple years because we want to put it up in our bunny room when we buy a house! It will be so cute! Thanks, Alma


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 8, 2011)

I've got susan and alma's cards so far :biggrin:

The decal is adorable! I've asked hubby to make a sign out of it to hang on my bunnies' cage :hearts::bunny18


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 8, 2011)

I got Gina's card today.

Thanks it's Beautiful Gina, that's quite the crew you got there.

Susan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 8, 2011)

I got Susan's card today, it's so cute  And I mailed out mine this morning! I'm feeling kind of inferior now because Susan's and Alma's cards are both a lot nicer than mine, mine are just photo cards. There wasn't anywhere to write names or anything so I just put the photo cards in the envelopes. In any case, it's definitely fun to get bunny mail


----------



## LaylaLop (Dec 9, 2011)

Mine aren't even bunny related.. but they are cute!  Look forward to receiving everybody's cards!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 9, 2011)

My cards came last night and went into the mail today. Would any of you buns like to be pen pals? I know it is a little silly, but it is so exciting to get mail that isn't a bill. 

I show all the cards to the rabbits and tell them about everyone here.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 9, 2011)

sent in pm to you Brandy


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 10, 2011)

Everyone look forward to glitter.  LOL!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 10, 2011)

Alright I absolutely suck, I'm sending the cards out tomorrow morning. 

I really have been going through a lot the past few weeks, a friend of mine passed away and lots of school projects and papers were all due, and now I'm into finals. But they will be sent out, I hope you all get them in time. If you don't, I'm very very sorry! I promise there'll be a cute picture in there though.

Happy holidays everyone


----------



## MILU (Dec 10, 2011)

Great idea!! I'm late for this year's holidays though.. being where I am, the cards would only get to you next year... 
But I wish everybody happy holidays!!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 11, 2011)

Marisa, absolutely no need to apologize! This is supposed to be fun, not stressful  If they come after Christmas, it will just be a lovely post-Christmas surprise.

Also I got Kim's card today and Sooska's and April's yesterday! So cute! All the cards are lined up on my coffee table and are so cheery.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 12, 2011)

I got April's card today. It's so cute. What a cute face and bum.:biggrin:

Thanks a Bunch

Susan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 12, 2011)

I got Gina's card today, it is SO cute! I had no idea you have a cockatoo!


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 12, 2011)

SOOOSKA wrote:


> I got April's card today. It's so cute. What a cute face and bum.:biggrin:
> 
> Thanks a Bunch
> 
> Susan



Oh this just cracked me up! That's actually Trillian's face, but she's so black she doesn't show up very well in pictures! Guess I should try using a flash so it doesn't look like she's mooning everyone! :laugh: You're welcome Susan, and thanks for your card too!!

Friday I got Brandy and Shiloh's cards, and today I got Kim and Gina's cards. Thank you to all, this is really fun :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 12, 2011)

OMG April, i'm sorry, poor Trillian. Now that I looked closer I can see her face.

OMG I'm so embarassed.

Susan:embarrassed::baghead:blushan:


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh no, don't be embarassed! I love a good laugh!:biggrin2: :rofl::bunnydance:


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 13, 2011)

Shiloh, yours came today!!  

I've also gotten April's (I could tell that was a bunny face! LOL. Black rabbits are hard to photograph!), Gina's (LOVED the them all in tinsel, so cute!) Kim's (shoulda known there'd be polar bears involved somehow haha!), and Alma's (I have special plans for the wall decal!. Thank you all SOOOOO much, I'm loving all of the cards so far! I'm trying to think of an interesting way to display them all.  

Mine should start arriving soon!  *dances*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 13, 2011)

Ha, I thought it was her butt at first too but realized it was just a really dark picture! It would have been funny if it was her butt. Who doesn't like bunny bottoms? They're so cute and fluffy and have the most adorable tails.


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 13, 2011)

Got April and Kims card today, added them to the collection on the fireplace! It's getting bigger!


----------



## LaylaLop (Dec 13, 2011)

Woo! Glad they're arriving on time.. I'd have done more creative bunny themed cards but with finals I was running out of time.. I need to go check my mail!


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 13, 2011)

No cards today! But now I need to start doing up more cards for family *sigh* Callies going to be choked. I wish they made glitter stamp ink....


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 15, 2011)

Watermelons, use Elmers glue instead of the ink pad and then glitter the glue print! 

(Hasn't done that before... *looks apologetically at the dog*)


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 15, 2011)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Watermelons, use Elmers glue instead of the ink pad and then glitter the glue print!
> 
> (Hasn't done that before... *looks apologetically at the dog*)


*blinks* I dont think that would fly... at all... She barley put up with the ink pad, at least that was just placing her paw on the pad, then on the card. She would never speak to me again! Nevermind trying to wash her paw off after 



Got Marisas card today.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 15, 2011)

Hooray! At least one was received before Christmas. 

I got April's today. The Galaxy buns!


----------



## LaylaLop (Dec 15, 2011)

I've gotten 6 cards so far.. Don't remember whose all they are, buuut I expect the rest to arrive soon enough


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 15, 2011)

*is waiting for the mail to come*


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 15, 2011)

SunnyCait wrote:


> *is waiting for the mail to come*



I know! I've never been so excited about getting mail !! :biggrin::rabbithop


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 16, 2011)

And my mail didn't even come today!! Geez Louise.

Mine haven't started showing up yet?? I assumed they would, at least in the US...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 17, 2011)

I got Marisa & Tobias beautiful card and picture, 

Brandy's and familygreat card,

Kim's & Laylalovely card love the Polar Bears

and 

Shiloh beautiful puctures.

got them yesterday Thursday.

Susan


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 17, 2011)

The cards are arriving and are they ever cute. To anyone that missed out, really sign up next time. I know that some are apprehensive about giving out their addresses but if anyone wants to stalk someone else, Benjamin and I are stocking up on veggies and litter boxes and waiting by the front steps with open arms. Merry Christmas to all of the online bunnies and mommies that missed out.


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 17, 2011)

Got Shiloh and Brandys cards today  Think Im just waiting on 1 or 2 more!


----------



## LaylaLop (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm gonna check my mail when I take my dog put before bed!! Bet I have a few waiting on me..


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 19, 2011)

I got Brandy and Marisas. ))) Sooooo much cuteness!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 19, 2011)

I think I may have received everyone's cards by now! They're all so cute! Next year we should definitely do this again. I'm going to hang up a string across the living room next year to hang all the cards from! 

What do people think about a valentine exchange in a couple months?


----------



## nermal71 (Dec 19, 2011)

I mailed mine out Friday. Sorry so late guys. Between work and then getting hit with a nasty cold/flu I am now stressing to get everything done by Christmas. I still have to finish shopping....ugh.


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 19, 2011)

My tally to date

Gotten cards from:
Alma
Marisa
April
Susan
Kim
Brandy
Shiloh

Just waiting for 3:
Cait, Amy & Angela's Cards to arrive 

Anyone not gotten mine yet? (hopefully nobody eep)

Ive started my christmas shopping for the pets.... Do I have to shop for my human family too?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 20, 2011)

I received Angie's on Monday.

Thanks

Susan


----------



## ahall83 (Dec 20, 2011)

wooohooo!!!!!!!!!! someone got my card! that makes me happy. i loved everyones cards. I wish i had the money to do personalized cards also. i think i pretty much got everyones cards. amys card got here super quick. i guess it helps to be only around 30 miles away.


----------



## nermal71 (Dec 20, 2011)

LOL I didn't realize you were only 30 miles from me till I was doing the addresses. And I felt so bad sending mine out late...life has just been insane.


----------



## ahall83 (Dec 20, 2011)

When I was little I lived at the 4 star marina. Dont know if that place is still around.


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 20, 2011)

I think I have everyone's now!!


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 20, 2011)

Got Angelas today
just 2 more!!!


----------



## nermal71 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ahall was it on River Rd between Seneca and Marseilles?


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 20, 2011)

Got 4 in the mail box yesterday. You bet I am in for Valentine cards. It has been a blast going and finding cards not bills. Merry Xmas


----------



## ahall83 (Dec 20, 2011)

To be honest I dont remember. I was only in 1st grade.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 21, 2011)

I got Amy's and Marisa's cards yesterday! Toby is SO CUTE!!


----------



## nermal71 (Dec 21, 2011)

Only 4-star still around here isn't even called that anymore...it's a campground/trailer park....and I have run a bus route through there a number of times.....marina is called Springbrook....but I have only lived here for 7 years so who knows what it used to be called.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 21, 2011)

I got Caitlyn's yesterday.

It's lovely, such a great picture AND I love the sparkles.

Susan


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 21, 2011)

This has been so fun, I am in for Valentines too. 

The holidays can be hard for me due to past events. This has helped keep depression in check. I have my cards all displayed in the bedroom so I can look at them as I go to sleep. It makes it feel less lonely.


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 21, 2011)

I am all about glitter, LOL! 

I'm with you, Becca; it has made this holiday a lot less lonely. This is my first real Christmas away from both parents and my extended family. It's not as fun as I remember Christmas being in the past. But the cards have helped a lot. I have mine taped to the wall in our kitchen; it's supposed to be in the shape of a Christmas tree (Toby's picture is the "star"!) but it kind of looks more like a blob. I should take a picture and post it.


----------



## nermal71 (Dec 21, 2011)

We have a huge arch between our kitchen and living room and I hung all of our cards on the arch


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 21, 2011)

Mine are taped to the china cabinet. Started behind Benjamins chair, but he thought they were all delicious. lol. Funny how exciting holidays were when you were a kid. I am so thankful I still have smaller type grandkids around that look so forward to them. My mom and dad used to say that holidays were no big deal and I didn't understand until I got older. They say that christmas is the worst holiday for depression. I believe it. One of us needs to win a lottery, then we could all deliver our cards in person. lol


----------



## nermal71 (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree gmas  I told my sons (20, 19 and 17) that Christmas is no fun anymore. And I had to explain when they were small there was all of the anticipation, the "santa" aspect, the surprise, their wanting to go look at the light, and watch Christmas shows...now it's just gift cards or gifts that are out of my budget range, looking at lights is boring, Christmas shows are re-runs.....I look forward to grandkids in a few years. And yes depression is horrible right this time of year. There is a family not far from here (I know relatives from both sides of this situation) that for some reason the woman snapped and killed all 3 of her kids (ages 8, 7 and 9 months) then her boyfriend (baby's father) and then killed herself. I love this time of year...but sometimes I just don't like it.


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi everybody!
I believe I have received everyone's cards now, thanks so much! I wish everyone happy holidays! I'm so down with a Valentine's exchange too!
Take care,
April :heartbeat:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 25, 2011)

SunnyCait wrote:


> Shiloh, yours came today!!
> 
> Kim's (shoulda known there'd be polar bears involved somehow haha!),



Did someone say Polar Bear?


----------

